
New urine test can quickly detect whether a person has a healthy diet - upen
http://healthsciencemag.org/2017/01/13/new-urine-test-can-quickly-detect-whether-a-person-has-a-healthy-diet/
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[https://www.aber.ac.uk/en/news/archive/2017/01/title-196132-...](https://www.aber.ac.uk/en/news/archive/2017/01/title-196132-en.html)

